# TROUT HOLE



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Me and a buddy of mine went out yesterday kayaking to the trout hole as we call it lol. And busted em up on anything you could throw from top waters to soft plastices. The topwater bite was awesome, masive blowups key topwater colors were bone , black and crome superspooks jrs and plastices were browns and corkeys. We pulled out bait fish out of there stomach thay were like 5'' and thay were still feeding that was awesome to see that. Heading out next week to do the same hopefully


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

That tailgate shot is purdy. Good job.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

WTG! I have yet to find a T up here with a belly full.
--Hop


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## topH2O (Mar 7, 2006)

Would that be @ McCullum Park in the A.M. ??


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

NICE PICS


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*HEY!!!!!!*

HEY!!!
HEY!!!

JUST KEEP 5!!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

James Herman said:


> HEY!!!
> HEY!!!
> 
> JUST KEEP 5!!!


Neg..

Just keep 8oz!!!
:slimer: 
--Hop


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol yea so thay say


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

some friends were cleaning their trout at the yacht basin, game warden
strolls up and does his checking...they asked the warden about the
toxins in the trout, warden says, "if you are worried about that, I 'll take
those filets off your hands"


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice report and photo's. I don't want the location of your honey hole, but, where is your launch location. I'm not that familiar with Trinity Bay? and fish out of a kayak.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice report and pics; thanks.


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

ill let anyone know were thay were caught hope someone can do the same out there mccullun park out towards the spillway is were thay were caught


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

fuzzbuzzeng said:


> some friends were cleaning their trout at the yacht basin, game warden
> strolls up and does his checking...they asked the warden about the
> toxins in the trout, warden says, "if you are worried about that, I 'll take
> those filets off your hands"


That's funny, I didn't know Game wardens were giving out free medical advice. They're medical doctors in addition to police officers??

Sounds like cpt. mickey err Dr. mickey rationalizing eating trout but then anyone taking medical advice from a talk show host or a police officer for that matter deserves the consequences. by the way smoking and too much sun are beneficial too

SO SMOKEM IF YOU GOT'EM AND FISH NAKED


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

pkpaul said:


> That's funny, I didn't know Game wardens were giving out free medical advice. They're medical doctors in addition to police officers??
> 
> Sounds like cpt. mickey err Dr. mickey rationalizing eating trout but then anyone taking medical advice from a talk show host or a police officer for that matter deserves the consequences. by the way smoking and too much sun are beneficial too
> 
> SO SMOKEM IF YOU GOT'EM AND FISH NAKED


That comment sounded like a stab at Capt. Mickey... Hope it felt good!!


----------

